# supplement to boost immune system?



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

One of my pet pigeons has been fine for years but recently has cost me a lot of money in vets fees first with bad canker then some other kind of throat problem now it has sinusitis(not sure if thats how you spell it!). It gets fed fancy pigeon food and also layers mash, we got that when she was ill and couldnt manage seeds, a pot of grit and a pot with a hard type mineral block in it. 
Is there anything that i could supplement her diet with that could boost her immune system and hopefully stop her falling ill again?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are you putting organic apple cider vinegar in the water? That can help eliminate many problems.

Garlic is a wonderful immune builder. Also, lots of sunshine and fresh air helps.

Has she been wormed?

Why is she getting a layer mash, that may present problems especially if she is getting plenty of other calcium sources and a good pigeon mix?


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

hi i will start adding some cider vinegar and garlic and see if that helps. I used the ivermectin drops on the back of her neck about a month ago as she had mites, would that be her wormed or do i need something different?
She started getting the layers mash as her throat kept getting so closed up with canker that the seed could have choked her and we have just kept offering it since she got better, vet said it would be ok to use it up.She lives in a rabbit hutch with a nest bowl in the sleeping compartment and has the door open during the day into her private 8ft x 5ft flight.


----------

